# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Een grillige depressie

## Onassa

Ik ben al ruim 13 jaar bekent met depressies.
Maar deze keer is hij anders, veel grilliger en duurt langer dan ander depressies.
Het begon eind Januari, kort na een operatie en kreeg daarna post spinale hoofdpijn waardoor ik 4 dagen later weer op de OK kwam voor een bloedpatch.
Enkele dagen later voelde ik de depressie opkomen, op het moment dat ik onder de douche stond en er hechtingen geknapt waren.
Nog een tijdje aan gemoddert en toen maar weer naar de psych.
Ben op zijn advies van medicatie gaan switchen,van citalopram, die ik al jaren geslikt naar tryptizol.
Ben daarvoor ook al eens geswicht naar efexor, maar dat ging helemaal niet goed!
Ben begonnen 4 weken geleden met 50 mg tryptizol, moest een week daarna overgaan naar 100 mg, maar omdat de bijwerkingen best heftig waren heb ik daar een week mee gewacht.
Dus na 2 weken over gegaan na 100 mg, 2 dagen later bloed laten prikken waaruit bleek dat ik nog veels te laag zat, 25 om 33 .
Opname is de afgelopen weken al een aantal keer ter spraken gekomen, maar daar wil ik eigenlijk niet aan....zie mezelf niet dag in dag uit tussen allemaal van die psychische gevallen zitten, mijn idee daarvan is dat ik daar nog depressiever van word.
Ik heb ook moeite de touwtjes uit handen te geven.
Sinds gister ben ik op de 150 mg over gegaan op advies van mijn psych.
Maar allemachtig....wat voel ik me vreselijk momenteel.
Het lijkt wel alsof deze medicijnen me slechter maken ipv beter, maar volgens de psych moe tik geduld hebben totdat de juiste spiegel is behaald en dan kan je pas zeggen of de medicijnen wel of niet aanslaan.
Dit duurt steeds weken......en ik weet niet of ik het op deze manier nog weken volhoud dit grillige verloop.
Heb al een paar keer een woede uitbarsting gehad....iets wat ik nooit eerder heb ervaren.
Mijn hond die me vreselijk dierbaar is , is daar al een keer de dupe van geworden.
Heb haar heel erg geslagen.....ik, die zo'n beetje de grootste dierenvriend is die je maar bedenken kunt.
Heb al met geweld kleding vernield omdat het niet snel genoeg van de kleerhanger wilde.....ben er als een woeste aan het trekken en rukken geweest....kleerhanger in tweeen en kledingstuk kapot.
Eergister was mijn toetsenbord aan de beurt omdat de pc vast liep.
Zo ken ik mezelf helemaal niet en mijn man ook niet.


Herkent iemand van jullie dit beeld als je tijdens een depressie een medicijn switch moet maken???
Vorige week ging het echt goed met me, dacht echt dat ik er wel door was en was zoo blij!!!
Heb weer twee keer op mijn paard gereden zelfs na een half jaar.
En steeds weer zeg ik, als ik een brief zou moeten onder tekenen waarin staat dat ik dit jaar nog iedere maand een operatie moet ondergaan maar dan depressie vrij zal zijn, dan twijfel ik geen seconde en teken meteen!
Ik weet gewoon niet meer waar ik sta.....en komen er weer een of een paar dagen dat het misschien beter gaat durf ik er niet meer op te vertrouwen.

Ik had tot nog toe de ervaring dat mijn depressies altijd wel zo'n beetje hetzelfde verloop hadden, maar daar kan ik deze dus niet onder scharen en dat maakt me zo bang.

Een heel verhaal, maar moest het kwijt en hoop dat mensen me hierin gerust kunnen stellen die hier wat in herkennen.

Bedankt alvast!
Groetjes Diane

----------


## sietske763

hey lieverd....
ik ken jouw bijwerkingen niet....
heb je wat getypt op topic stoppen met slaap/kalmeringsmiddelen
veel sterkte en liefs

en er zijn ook leuke mensen op de PAAZ hoor!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Hartstikke goed dat je je verhaal hier doet!
Vervelend dat dit een ander soort depressie is dan wat je 'gewend' bent en dat je jezelf niet terug kent in de agressie en je man ook niet...  :Confused: 
Is de agressie niet een bijverschijnsel van de medicatie? Soms worden symptomen eerst erger en soms krijg je dingen die je niet eerder hebt gehad bij het gebruik van bepaalde medicatie...
Kan je niet een therapie doen die je bv 1x per week doet voor een middag in plaats van dagbehandeling of opname als je je daar prettiger bij voelt en het je kan helpen?!
Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal goed gaat komen, want het is geen fijn gevoel als je jezelf niet vertrouwd! 
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve Diane,

Ja dat is niet leuk he,die woede uitbarstingen :Frown: Ik denk persoonlijk dat dat van de medicijnen voortkomt.
Heb jaren geleden ook is iets gekregen van AD en ik reageerde daar ook heel fel op.
Hoop echt voor jou dat je u vlug beter gaat voelen.En dat je u woede een beetje kan beheersen,ook al is het niet altijd makkelijk.
Maar zou het wel eens aanhalen bij de Psch.van die woede uitbarstingen.

Sterkte en positief blijven denken!

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Hoi lieve Luus en Do.

Ja, het is waarschijnlijk wel door deze medicatie gekomen plus dat ze nog niet echt hun werk deden en ik nog in een pittige depressie zat.
Het gaat wat datr betreft al een stuk beter.
Vandaag bij de psych geweest en die was ook wel tevreden.
Heb nog wel even bloed moeten laten prikken om te kijken hoe die spiegel nu is.
Ik voel de aanvallen nu wat beter aan komen, zijn minder heftig ook, maar als ik dan op tijd 15 tot 20 druppels tramadol neem en een alprazolam ben ik snel weer de "oude".
Wel heb ik wat gekregen om te laxeren, want de bijwerking is ook obstipatie en gezien ik dat altijd al erg heb en had(familiekwaal) en nu dus ook van de tramadol en de tryptzol heb ik een echt enrome opgezette bolle buik.
Het lijkt wel iemand die niet beter weet dat ik 6 maanden zwanger ben.
Ik kan er wel in eerste instantie hevige buikkrampen door krijgen zei hij, maar goed, dat moetd an maar even.
Zorgen dat ik dan in die periode altijd dichtbij een wc ben.

Mijn man en ik zijn alweer 3 avonden flink in het bos aan het wandelen geweest, heerlijk als je aan de rand van de Veluwe woont, dat is wel een genot hoor.
Dit willen we ook echt blijven doen, manlief moet ook wat kilo's kwijt en ik zelf ook, dus dan moet je er wel wat voor doen.
Zometeen gaan we ook weer.

Liefs weer, Diane

----------


## dotito

Lieve Onassa,

Blij dat je je toch een beetje beter voelt.Wel lastig dat je zoveel last hebt van constipatie.Maar ja jammer genoeg moet je dat er nu even bij nemen.Had ik destijds ook heel veel last van,toen ik nog AD nam.Wel leuk dat je aan de rand van de Veluw woont.Zou zeggen geniet maar van u wandeling,zal u deugd doen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En geniet maar van u ventje ook!

Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Fijn dat het alweer een stuk beter gaat, dat je de aanvallen beter voelt aankomen en dat ze minder heftig zijn!
Wanneer hoor je de uitslag van het bloedprikken?
Vervelend dat je last hebt van obstipatie, ik hoop dat het middel wat je ervoor kreeg helpt!
Gezellig en gezond dat je elke avond een wandeling maakt of probeert te maken samen met je man! Lijkt me geweldig om zo aan de rand van de Veluwe te wonen, heerlijk even ontspannen te voet of te paard in de natuur en genieten van de rust!
Hopelijk houden jullie het samen zo vol en genieten jullie van het samen zijn!

Liefs Luuss

----------

